

Ask HN: What do you think about this Entrepreneurship program? - canadiansoul
https://www.senecac.on.ca/parttime/pip-entrepreneurship.html

======
mechanical_fish
It's a con game. Avoid, avoid, avoid.

They're going to charge you hundreds of dollars per course for the service of
rephrasing some business books and feeding them to you one piece at a time.
And it's _online only_ \-- you don't even get a human teacher or a flesh-and-
blood classmate, so the experience will be literally indistinguishable from
just visiting the library and reading some books, except that it will be more
expensive and the books won't be as good. In the end you will receive an
"Entrepreneurship Certificate", which is a kind of anti-credential: In order
to succeed in business you will need to _hide_ this piece of paper from anyone
you meet, because it will literally be less impressive than your work
experience as a 14-year-old running a successful lemonade stand.

Just go buy some business books and cut out the middleman. You can use the
leftover money to actually learn a useful skill -- like accounting or
programming or nursing or cooking or A/C repair or paralegal -- or get a
useful piece of paper -- like a certification in a field that actually
_requires certifications_ , or even an actual college degree. And your useful
skill will help you to solve the _hard_ problem: How do you build something
people want?

------
bstadil
If you need to take a course to learn how to use a CRM program you are in real
trouble.

This is crock.

